# Garden Plant Markers



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not a very good plant person, that's my wife's department. 



To get ready for my recent open house, she decided to be proactive. You see, she remembers the last open house. People were asking me what type of plant this or that was and I could only answer a small portion of those questions. I would have to direct the unanswered question over to my wife. Well this year she decided to get me some plant makers, for my birthday. As it turned out I had several nice comments about all the plants being marked, of which I took all the credit. 


Anyway, in case anyone else might have a need for something like this, I thought I would provide the web site of the company that she purchased these from. They are all stainless steel, so they should last for a long time. 


http://www.kincaidgardens.com/

Here is a pictures showing how we put them to use. 









Regards,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Somehow you have an extra space or something on the end of the link and it does not work. I deleted the ending slash and character(s?) following and got to the web site. 

http://www.kincaidgardens.com/


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Ya, it took me several tries to get it corrected. Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Not a bad idea for about a buck apiece or less (depending on bulk order). 

John


----------



## a1roses (Aug 23, 2011)

The point of garden plant markers is to remind you which seeds you have planted where. This is such a good idea, that many seed producers include them free with their packets of seeds, and you can buy plastic commercial plant markers at very reasonable prices.
You can also make plant labels from old window blinds. While wearing protective gear; split open an aluminum can with a pair of tin snips and cut it up like the plastic milk jug above to make really sturdy plant labels.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Quite a few choices at 'Lee Valley' outlets; 

http://www.leevalley.com/en/home/Search.aspx?action=n

nite.


----------

